# Do Ducks mate for life?



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello!

I have a nephew that just loves to torment me with his Duck hunting stories and it starts an arguement every time, this time there is a $25.00 bet. I have told him that it takes endless hours and sometimes lots of money to rehab birds depending on their needs not to mention sleepless nights worrying about them or the money involved that has to buy the medicine. Well I have told him that I have always heard that Ducks mate for life. Is this true? I have also told him I didn't care for any kind of shooting animals or birds and he thinks I am just crazy. I have told him to sit back in the spring time out of sight and watch the mother ducks raise their babies it is precious. I do understand culling a herd of deer for the purpose of deer control yes even ducks but I think that DNR issues to many licences for too many ducks. All this of course in my own opinion. I can honestly say I HATE HUNTING OF ANY ANIMAL OR BIRD but my complaining isn't going to change things so I have to except it, but I don't want to hear about it from my nephew either as this is an endless arguement between us. Please help if you can or know of a sight that documents that they may mate for life. I would appreciate it. I left the last conversation with this: That is pretty good Justin I help and save the birds and you kill them and not think anything about it. I told him if he likes to shoot at moving targets to go clay pigeon shooting that way no lives are at stake. 

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry but ducks dont mate for life but geese on the other hand do unless there is a death of a mate that is ... but with ducks theres an all out free for all on the females and sometimes they drown from all the males trying to mate the females ..lets just say it isnt pretty  thing is females usually raise their young alone as the males can be a danger to them as well while they are growing up  sorry you lost 25 $ though


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh well I am glad you cleared that up for me, I would rather lose $25.00 and be more educated than look or sound stupid. I will pay up with him but in a gas card so I know it won't be wasted  Thank you for your help I really appreciate it. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lokota told you true  Geese are just amazing in their dedication to their mates .. ducks to a point .. but once the duck is sitting the nest, the drake is off to greener pastures. Once in a very great while there is a drake that will hang around and help with protecting the nest and in raising the young, but that is rare ..

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Some ducks do mate for life, while others like dabblers will get a mate but also 'rape' single females in the breeding season.

I believe mandarin ducks mate for life, but not all ducks do so I would say your 50% wrong on the bet and 50% right.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm for hunting when it's necessary. Like for example - deer over population. I don't hunt though, that's my father's line of expertise. He's got a pest control license. Let's just say I have an extra freezer for a reason. 

Whatley is correct though. Usually when there's ducklings you have to be careful with the drakes. They have been known to kill ducklings. The larger the batch, the bigger the chance. However, with my experience I usually have to worry about renegade bullfrogs. They will eat ducklings. I've seen it.


----------

